# UAE Tourist visa help



## rajeevr (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi iam travelling to uae on tourist visa with my old passport number in the visa.Will there be any pblm at immigration.My old passport was lost ..by mistake the visa is issued with the old passport number.


----------



## Visaguider (Apr 23, 2014)

Dear Rajeevr

One of my friend faces same problem as he was able to enter in Dubai in January 2013 but not sure in present year as risk and liabilities is yours..


----------

